# Losi xxT and xxxT Whats the difference?



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

I just bought a electric Losi xxt and was wondering what was different from the xxxt. What parts can be used on both? I have owned many rc's but this is the first truck I will try to race, it will have a Novak 5800 SS in it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The XXXT is the latest version. They share a few parts, but not many.


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

Not what I was hoping to hear


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Its still a raceable truck and the parts are still out there. Even if Losi has quit making them the Duratrax Evader is such a copy of the XXT that most of the parts will fit such as A-Arms, shock towers, etc.


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I was worried about finding parts when something breaks. The only thing it needs at this time is a body.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Rear pivot block, that is the only part I can remember breaking fairly often on the XXT series. Might want to get a spare now incase you race and don't want to be out of comission till the hobby shop gets one.


----------

